# Fastest cycling process



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry its been awhile, a little rusty.

So if I can remember this right, the fastest way to cycle the tank is to take a bit of gravel from your other tank and any filter media? I currently have a 29 gallon, but, will be buying a 10 gallon tommro. I'll just put the new filter on my 29 gallon and the old filter on the new tank along with some gravel from the 29 gallon till cycled. Also I'll be using two tiger barbs for the cycle while doing a 10-15 percent water change every other day to keep things in check a bit. I'll be testing the waters but should be complete within a few days right?


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

A bit of muck from the filter put in the new tank would suffice, if given a few days.
A few "dither" fish (you mentioned barbs...not my first choice for dithers, I'd choose white clouds or something similar, but anyway) should be fine, so long as you stay on top of the water parameters (pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate.)
A bit of muck from another established tank *IS* the fastest way to cycle.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

IF you want to bother with traditional cycling, that is.
Nowadays you don't have to.
Nowadays you can buy enough bacteria in a bottle to cycle a tank within a week or even a in a single day.
Most of the bacteria in a bottle products are complete garbage, and we all know it. HOWEVER, a handful of years ago, Tim Hovanec finally figured out that:
A-- we had been using the wrong bacteria all these years, and
B-- it is possible to store them on a shelf via a very complicated process.

As such, we can finally just add enough of the correct bacteria to our tanks on Day One to cycle them nearly instantly instead of just introducing a starter culture and waiting..waiting..waiting for them to populate enough to be useful.

Look for either of these two products and ignore the rest:
Stability ( by Seachem )
SafeStart ( by Tetra. )
Get one and use it, and prepare to be amazed at what modern science can finally do for fishkeeping.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> IF you want to bother with traditional cycling, that is.
> Nowadays you don't have to.
> Nowadays you can buy enough bacteria in a bottle to cycle a tank within a week or even a in a single day.
> Most of the bacteria in a bottle products are complete garbage, and we all know it. HOWEVER, a handful of years ago, Tim Hovanec finally figured out that:
> ...


Yea, i've tried something similar which was Bio-spira in the past and it worked pretty good... Just a bit expensive.. I'm on a budget so using the gravel and filter media from another tank is my only option. But should work fine.

I got everything set up, just waiting for the temp to water to settle. Im going to be using a few tiger barbs for the cycle then I will go exchange for some cardinal tetras. Whats a good mix?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

fastest way is to put tons and tons and tons of fish in your tank 5 minutes after setting it up. Then make sure to urinate in your tank this will help the fish's health. HAHA i joke go with stability great product not to expensive.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol oh I know.... Lets pour beer in our tanks and see if it gets our fish drunk! lol


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

or blow bong hits through the airlines, you know as a stress reducer or do it in hospital tanks to get the sick fish to eat and ease thier pain


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ LMAO... Great idea...
Soon gubbys and tetras gonna come with medi cards lol


----------

